# Sweet sweet Honey.



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Some up-to-date pictures 
I've been letting him/her out regularly and he/she is becoming calmer with each day 


Perchin'









Stretchin' it



Lookin' cute





She/he is so sweet


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Honey's beautiful! she looks so happy and relaxed


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> she looks so happy and relaxed


Yeah, she is when she's out, but when my hand goes near her she is scared and hissing, I'm training her to step up onto a handheld perch at the moment. Getting her back into the cage is quite difficult, haha.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I second her being beautiful and looking very content! Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful I love her name


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

*sigh* I wish I knew for sure that she is a girl!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Honey sure is a beautiful bird. It must be a little frustrating to not know the sex. Can they sex a tiel the way they sex a baby chicken?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

S/he is gorgeous


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Honey is so lovely! These are great photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a pretty tiel!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love the tiel.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

TexTiel said:


> Can they sex a tiel the way they sex a baby chicken?


I'm not sure about this but I'll be taking Honey to the vet in a few days so I'll ask then


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

As far as i know, tiels can be sexed three ways:
- dna test (they cost about $20 online and are entirely accurate at any age)
- feather markings (apart from a few mutations, your tiel has to be 8+ months for this)
- parent's genetics (only works for certain mutations)


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Very attractive. He/she looks lovely.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> - dna test (they cost about $20 online and are entirely accurate at any age)


I'll probably look into this when I take her to the avian vet. If it's too expensive I don't think I will get it done, but I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Honey is a real cutie. 

You could get a DNA test carried out to find out her/his gender if it's that important.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks 
Yeah, I'm considering it. It would be much easier than having to guess.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i was going to with Bjorn - but turns out he's definitely a boy :lol:
if you go online for it, which i think is a lot cheaper than the vet, you either send off a feather sample or a blood sample (just prick their foot). pretty harmless.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm, sounds like a good idea. If I don't get it done at the vet I'll probably do this. Thanks for your help guys.


----------

